# Gary Fisher Marlin mountain bike (some feedback)



## skijay (May 9, 2010)

I admit I am out of date with bike components.  My current ride is 15 yrs old and at the time was a $1,200 bike with front suspension.  It rides well but it's time for a new one.  

Here is my current riding:  Jiminy Peak downhill once or twice a year,  XC trails and paved / gravel rail trails.  I would say about 80% of the riding is going to be on a rail trail.  I want a mountain bike - not a hybrid.

I have looked and have found a Gary Fisher Marlin bike to be something I like.  This one has the disc brakes.  What do you think of this one?  How about some other suggestions.  I am not being cheap, but I do not ride as much as I used to and $1,000 is all I will spend.  I want the best bang for the buck.  

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/marlin-disc-gs


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2010)

I have the GF Piranha.  I've been very happy with it..


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2010)

I'm happy with my Marlin so far. Most of the bikes in that price range will be about the same component levels, just slight variations in geometry.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 10, 2010)

I don't really know much about mountain bikes, but from what I read on the internets, the Dart 3 fork is no good.  Maybe you'd be better off upgrading to the next level up in the Fisher line, the Tassajara:

http://villagecycle.com/product/10-gary-fisher-tassajara-60965-1.htm

Of course, that could just be snobby people on the internet talking crap about bargain shocks, in which case the Marlin would be more than adequate for your intended purpose.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> I don't really know much about mountain bikes, but from what I read on the internets, the Dart 3 fork is no good.  Maybe you'd be better off upgrading to the next level up in the Fisher line, the Tassajara:
> 
> http://villagecycle.com/product/10-gary-fisher-tassajara-60965-1.htm
> 
> Of course, that could just be snobby people on the internet talking crap about bargain shocks, in which case the Marlin would be more than adequate for your intended purpose.



The Dart 3 definitely has a bad rap amongst most MTB enthusiasts on the web.  But I'd guess that most of those people are used to forks that cost way more than the Dart, so I don't think it's necessarily a fair appraisal.  I also don't think you're going to find something much better on a bike in that price range.  The Tora SL that comes on Tassajara has larger stanchions, so it will be a little stiffer, but it also has the same exact damper assembly as the Dart 3, so the performance will be about the same.

I'd say the Marlin will fit the bill just fine, especially if most of the expected riding is to be on rail trails.


----------



## skijay (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I am going to look this weekend at some bike shops for any "deals".


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2010)

Wow, I had a Tassajara back in the mid 90's and it cost a third of that price! It was a great bike then, must be friggen incredible now!


----------



## skijay (Jul 11, 2010)

I have another question.  What other brands of hardware are equivalent to Shimano XT?  Example SRAM, Suntour, etc.  I think I am going with a Piranah but will not rule out a Trek 6000 WSD.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

SRAM X-9 would be the equivalent to Shimano XT.


----------

